# Mutant Monster Bench Vise Of Doom



## Spike (Apr 3, 2016)

Another project made from scrap from other projects. This time from leftovers from a gantry crane I built. Since it was made from such heavy steel it seemed silly not to make it oversize. 

This vise has ten inch wide jaws and will open over a foot. The threaded rod is hardened 1.5 inch all thread and the removable jaws are made from 1X3 inch flat bar. It must weigh a couple hundred pounds and the only part of it not made from scrap are the balls on the ends of the spinner handle and the paint.


























I have a million more photos of the process but these show the gist of it. I was shooting for a less home made look compared to many of the home made vises I've seen.
Thanks for lookin'
-Spike


----------



## Franko (Apr 3, 2016)

Great job, Spike.


----------



## oldboy1950 (Apr 3, 2016)

very nice build


----------



## 34_40 (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, that's impressive! Good Job.


----------



## cathead (Apr 3, 2016)

That's pretty impressive work!  
I can see  your many skills used in transforming relative junky stuff into a work of art.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 3, 2016)

Spike that's an amazing job you've done there. I think you met your goal. Very nice work on shaping the fixed and movable jaws. Mike


----------



## brino (Apr 3, 2016)

Great job. It is not only a very useful tool, but it is made totally from leftovers!



Spike said:


> I was shooting for a less home made look compared to many of the home made vises I've seen.



You certainly achieved that. It looks real good.

-brino


----------



## hermetic (Apr 3, 2016)

excellent bit of work there! I bought a welded steel vice in the 1970's, it cost me £24 ($34-50) which I am still using, I have also broken a couple of cast ones in that time! You can still buy the welded steel vices today, but they are nearing £200!


----------



## kvt (Apr 3, 2016)

That is good,  It it an optical illusion or is that thing truly the size of your grinder.


----------



## Reeltor (Apr 3, 2016)

Great build,
What are the details on the all thread?


----------



## atlas ten (Apr 3, 2016)

Nothing beats real steel but real steel. I bought my cast 10" vice for $40. Like new. I wont beat on mine to hard being imported from unknown.
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike (Apr 3, 2016)

WOW thank you all for the kind words! I will try to answer all the questions in order.


kvt said:


> That is good,  It it an optical illusion or is that thing truly the size of your grinder.


I am pretty sure it is an illusion actually as the vise was closer to the camera than the grinder. But not much of one since the grinder is not that big.



Reeltor said:


> Great build,
> What are the details on the all thread?


The threaded rod was originally part of the extraction system on an old HPM 350 ton injection molding press. It was basically secured to the main hydraulic cylinder housing and threaded out to the proper distance to contact what was called the 'butterfly' positioned in a slot in the main hydraulic ram as a positive stop. 

The ram would move toward the cylinder housing and be stopped by the threaded rod contacting the butterfly which would then stop while the ram continued back. Rods in front of the butterfly and in holes in the moving platen would then contact the stripper plate in the tool thus pushing the ejector pins out and forcing the plastic part loose from the tool. You can imagine the forces at work and as strong as the threaded rods are if the limit switches were not set correctly or went bad the rod would be pounded very hard. 

I was able to keep the threaded rod once we upgraded the press to hydraulic ejection. Much easier on the whole machine and gave us multiple ejecting capabilities to boot.
Thanks again for all the kind words folks, I really appreciate it.
-Spike


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 4, 2016)

Really nice job, made better then most sold. And it's a good use of scrap . Keep it up.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 4, 2016)

Very nice work.


----------



## Dr Stan (Apr 14, 2016)

So you're going to use it in watch repair.

BTW, great job.


----------



## Spike (Apr 15, 2016)

If by watch repair you mean maybe to squish the occasional watch then who knows, it may happen . It did some serious damage to an old ford small block valve cover.



Thanks for the replies!
-Spike


----------

